# Heading to VictorVille



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*My older Sister's Husband Passed yesterday---They live in Victorville, Calif---Rich found out he had brain cancer in March and he's gone already----My Brother and I will drive to Milwaukee Wi tomorrow and fly out Sunday, probably be gone a week-----sb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My condolences to your sister and your entire family Skip. You've had a rough time lately my friend. We'll say a few for you all. Feel free to call and let it out if you need to my friend.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

So sorry to hear that Skip, my thoughts go out to you and your family.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Skip, man you guys have had your share. Thought and prayers from the Rocky Mountains!!! Be safe in your travels.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Likewise from here Skip, our prayers and thoughts will be with you on your trip.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Be careful on your road trip and so sorry to hear the continuing sad news Skip. Prayers for your sister and family.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Have a safe trip Skip and sending prayers to all the family.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Home from California----------Thanks for all the prayers and well wishes-I let my Sister know she thanks you also----------On the drive to Victorville we stopped in Baker for lunch it was 115 degrees--Wha!!!! was hot the whole stay-------Rich had a very nice funeral--He's buried at Roy Rogers- Dale Evens Memorial cemetery---Apple Valley Ca.----Thanks again for all your kindness-----------Skip & Sharon*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good to hear your safely home......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1 On that Skip, It was good to hear from you, I'm glad that things went well for you, considering the reason for your trip. Give our best to Sharon and let your sister know we'll say a few more for her.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Glad the hard part is over Skip, now the healing begins and the heartache eases a bit. Words are just words, but in understanding and relating to such matters---we sympathize.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Glad to have you back Skip under the circumstances, did you bring some of that heat home.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome back my friend ! Thinking of you guys.


----------

